# Removing Mini Apps / Mini Apps "Arrow"



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So, I don't know if everyone feels the same way I do, but on a 7" tablet I don't see myself using the "Mini Apps" that often so I went through and found a way to remove the Mini Apps application and the Mini Apps themselves.

Basically it just involves deleting these:

Any apps in System/app that has "Mini" in its name (Including minimode-res.apk).

Next remove System/framework/minimode.jar 

Now the miniapps should be completely removed from your system after a reboot including the program that opens them and the arrow on the system bar. If you would like them back just reflash your current ROM or restore the backup THAT YOU ARE GOING TO MAKE!

Obviously if anything goes wrong it's not my fault including:

Thermonuclear War
Attack of the Unicorns
You'r tablet melting
Any divorces in your life
Etc.

Attached is what it looks like afterwards.


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

Works well, tested on stock, TabLiteBeta1,2, and 3.


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

This work on bone stock just opened mine up an hour ago

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------

